# Really bad server issues on this site!



## 03bgood (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, for the past 3-4 days, I have ran into so stupid server issues and it just caused me to triple post. Somebody needs to fix this crap ASAP!


----------



## zoogie (Oct 10, 2016)

PSA - When you see the busy "[...]" indicator on the top right of the screen, WAIT. Your submission will always go through eventually.
If you keep hitting Reply or Submit, you will get multiple Posts/Threads. Just close the tab and reopen temp on another page and continue what you're doing if it's taking forever, but don't redo the Reply/Submit button.

I really should make a little reminder thread on this.


----------



## Zero72463 (Oct 10, 2016)

Maybe the site should add a function so that once the reply button is clicked it disappears until posted.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 10, 2016)

Zero72463 said:


> Maybe the site should add a function so that once the reply button is clicked it disappears until posted.


It gets disabled until the post has gone through doesn't it?


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 10, 2016)

Jackus said:


> It gets disabled until the post has gone through doesn't it?


I don't know, let's find out. 

Yep.


----------



## mashers (Oct 10, 2016)

03bgood said:


> Somebody needs to fix this crap ASAP!


There's no need to be rude. Did you know that the people who run this site do it for free? Be grateful they do that, and try to be polite when highlighting a problem.


----------



## Pedeadstrian (Oct 10, 2016)

mashers said:


> There's no need to be rude. Did you know that the people who run this site do it for free? Be grateful they do that, and try to be polite when highlighting a problem.





> This stupid ass website STILL has fucking server issues, that's why I having fucking triple posts!


Good luck with that.


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2016)

thanks for the feedback, we will take a look as soon as possible


----------



## mashers (Oct 10, 2016)

Pedeadstrian said:


> Good luck with that.


Oh, it's from a deleted thread. Thanks Google cache. IMO attitudes like this deserve a suspension.


----------



## JCCG1989 (Oct 10, 2016)

mashers said:


> Oh, it's from a deleted thread. Thanks Google cache. IMO attitudes like this deserve a suspension.
> 
> View attachment 65591


And it not the only post he did with the samme attitude, already reported it.


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2016)

I performed a quick maintenance on the server, would you let me know if you still have issues?
thanks

edit: welp, posting this took about 20 seconds which is awful.
more maintenance required I supposed


----------



## Costello (Oct 10, 2016)

testing... I hope it's better now
edit: OK posting was instant. Hopefully that'll work better. Let me know if you have other issues?


----------



## mashers (Oct 10, 2016)

Thank you @Costello. Just testing now 

Edit - yep, it seems much better now. Thank you for addressing it so quickly. Much appreciated


----------



## Seriel (Oct 10, 2016)

Oh is it better now?
Test post incoming whoop/

Edit:
Took about 6 seconds to post this, because i'm sad and timed it 

Edit #2:
But that first edit went through instantly.

Edit #3:
And so did the second one.

I'll stop now...


----------



## xtheman (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm testing to see if double post happen. And... It did. Post time was a bit faster though.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 10, 2016)

I'm testing to see if double post happen.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 10, 2016)

teestt


----------



## nero99 (Oct 10, 2016)

Server issues? Maybe your internet just sucks. Ever think of that instead of blaming this site?


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 10, 2016)

I personally never have any problem posting.


----------



## Procyon (Oct 10, 2016)

Test

Test

Test

Test

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Definitely took a while


----------



## Heran Bago (Oct 10, 2016)

Go hard in the internet posts.


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 10, 2016)

I've experienced this as well.
First I thought it was me own connection (it being shoddy at the time as well) however, I started seeing more reports of people experiencing the same.

It seems semi fixed from me front, sometimes it takes a second or 2.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

It is almost impossible to use GBAtemp now. Please fix!


----------



## DinohScene (Oct 12, 2016)

Temp indeed has become slow again.


----------



## DavidRO99 (Oct 12, 2016)

test


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, for the past 3-4 days, I have ran into so stupid server issues and it just caused me to triple post. Somebody needs to fix this crap ASAP!


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

It is getting worst. I got 5 post in a row now.


----------



## Joe88 (Oct 12, 2016)

its just posting lag, still takes for ever to post


----------



## osaka35 (Oct 12, 2016)

I don't know about all that, but I do know that most of the time, my notification drop-down doesn't open easily any more. I have to refresh the page a few times and wait a bit more than used to before it'll pop down. Does it at home and work, and it's not a big deal, but it is a thing. For me, anyway.

It also hangs more often than not when I post a reply. the page will stop responding, but when I refresh the page, my post is there. It could be a me thing, but just thought I'd mention it.


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 12, 2016)

Notifications took forever to load. Not sure if it's better know. Someone tag me please.

Edit: It still does take a bit to load.


----------



## VinsCool (Oct 12, 2016)

Common people don't press the "post reply" button 3 times in a row, just wait.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 12, 2016)

VinsCool said:


> Common people don't press the "post reply" button 3 times in a row, just wait.


That isn't the only problem though. The alerts box takes a minute to load and certain parts of the site take forever to load.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 12, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> I don't know about all that, but I do know that most of the time, my notification drop-down doesn't open easily any more. I have to refresh the page a few times and wait a bit more than used to before it'll pop down. Does it at home and work, and it's not a big deal, but it is a thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> It also hangs more often than not when I post a reply. the page will stop responding, but when I refresh the page, my post is there. It could be a me thing, but just thought I'd mention it.


Both of those things have been happening to me, too.


----------



## Seriel (Oct 12, 2016)

osaka35 said:


> I don't know about all that, but I do know that most of the time, my notification drop-down doesn't open easily any more. I have to refresh the page a few times and wait a bit more than used to before it'll pop down. Does it at home and work, and it's not a big deal, but it is a thing. For me, anyway.
> 
> It also hangs more often than not when I post a reply. the page will stop responding, but when I refresh the page, my post is there. It could be a me thing, but just thought I'd mention it.





Tomato Hentai said:


> Both of those things have been happening to me, too.


Also experiencing both issues exactly as described.


----------



## Costello (Oct 13, 2016)

I see... we will continue looking into the issue...
sorry for the inconvenience everyone.
I will keep you updated in this thread after we perform further maintenance


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 15, 2016)

been noticing this too hell of lag and sometimes have to refresh and repost a post so it appears.

it happened with this post


----------



## migles (Oct 15, 2016)

Costello said:


> testing... I hope it's better now
> edit: OK posting was instant. Hopefully that'll work better. Let me know if you have other issues?



i had noticed since a week ago, i never had issues like double posting or slowness in general...
it is still lagging here... however i thought the flood on the wii U otp thread made it\helped


----------



## Tom Bombadildo (Oct 16, 2016)

Originally I wasn't having too many issues with site loading but it seems like the past couple of days now the Temp has really been quite slow, most notably with loading alerts. It'd take nearly 30-45 seconds to load the drop down list ._.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 16, 2016)

Tom Bombadildo said:


> Originally I wasn't having too many issues with site loading but it seems like the past couple of days now the Temp has really been quite slow, most notably with loading alerts. It'd take nearly 30-45 seconds to load the drop down list ._.


The alerts dropdown seems to be having more issues loading anything at all for me.


----------



## ComeTurismO (Oct 16, 2016)

Usually when you click 'Post Reply' once and the loading symbol eventually vanishes (but then your post doesn't show posted) it's probably posted. Just refresh the page and it should be there. If you're scared, just copy the text and paste it in the refreshed page.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

I've had trouble following and liking posts. It would sometimes take 20-30 seconds to follow or like somebody!


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

=Oh look a double post. Hmph


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 17, 2016)

DinohScene said:


> Temp indeed has become slow again.



It has, and even liking posts takes about 25 seconds or so for me, I have a 50 mbps connection too.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

Yep. Took 17 seconds to like @the_randomizer post and it took 24 seconds to open the alert menu. Terrible


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 17, 2016)

Holy crap.


----------



## Chary (Oct 17, 2016)

Its gotten _really _bad as of today


----------



## xtheman (Oct 17, 2016)

Chary said:


> Its gotten _really _bad as of today


It took about 30 seconds to like that post.


----------



## Chary (Oct 17, 2016)

xtheman166 said:


> It took about 30 seconds to like that post.


Took about 15 for me to like yours. Excruciating. I wonder what's causing it...


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, for the past 3-4 days, I have ran into so stupid server issues and it just caused me to triple post. Somebody needs to fix this crap ASAP!


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2016)

Is there any solution for this ridiculous lag?


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

Interestingly enough, I'm actually having way less issues today...


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

Tomato Hentai said:


> Interestingly enough, I'm actually having way less issues today...


It's been going faster right now. On Tapatalk I have no problems


----------



## the_randomizer (Oct 18, 2016)

Takes 30 seconds for me to post in Chrome.


----------



## Deleted User (Oct 18, 2016)

the_randomizer said:


> Takes 30 seconds for me to post in Chrome.


Yep, has gone slow for me again


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 18, 2016)

still fairly bad getting up to 10 sec lag for posts/topics to load.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2016)

test... is it any better?


----------



## iAqua (Oct 18, 2016)

Costello said:


> test... is it any better?


Seems faster, thanks for improving the lag. Alerts/Notifications are blazing fast, posting's a little slow but it's fine.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2016)

iAqua said:


> Seems faster, thanks for improving the lag. Alerts/Notifications are blazing fast, posting's a little slow but it's fine.


thanks for the feedback. By the way, your signature is too tall, its height shouldn't exceed 150px as per the rules  you take the risk of having it taken down by a mod


----------



## iAqua (Oct 18, 2016)

Costello said:


> thanks for the feedback. By the way, your signature is too tall, its height shouldn't exceed 150px as per the rules  you take the risk of having it taken down by a mod


oh my stars i'll fix it instantly! Oh and quoting takes a really long time to load...


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2016)

I think the issues aren't really resolved unfortunately.
It still takes way too long to post or to do some basic stuff.
From what I understand now it's a problem with XenForo itself. I will get in touch with them and get some support.


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 18, 2016)

still getting up to 12 sec lag when loading threads


----------



## iAqua (Oct 18, 2016)

Costello said:


> I think the issues aren't really resolved unfortunately.
> It still takes way too long to post or to do some basic stuff.
> From what I understand now it's a problem with XenForo itself. I will get in touch with them and get some support.


What caused it? Did you edit anything recently? Maybe it's just gbatemps host.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2016)

iAqua said:


> What caused it? Did you edit anything recently? Maybe it's just gbatemps host.


I am going to disable a couple of add-ons to see if perhaps they could be causing the issues.
edit: I have disabled the 'featured posts' addon to see if it's any better. Does anyone notice a difference?


----------



## iAqua (Oct 18, 2016)

testing 123 testing

--------------------- MERGED --------------------------- 





Costello said:


> I am going to disable a couple of add-ons to see if perhaps they could be causing the issues.
> edit: I have disabled the 'featured posts' addon to see if it's any better. Does anyone notice a difference?


You know, that literally just sped it up, so yes, mission complete.


----------



## Costello (Oct 18, 2016)

iAqua said:


> testing 123 testing
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> You know... That literally just sped it up.


same for me

@Bladexdsl what do you think? are you still having trouble


----------



## Bladexdsl (Oct 18, 2016)

speedy for me now everything loading instantly. jeez that featured post thing was sucking the life out of the site!


----------



## Issac (Oct 18, 2016)

It's been fairly quick for me with the featured posts enabled too, except for the last few days. Might it have something to do with VinLark recently following 1000 users or something? If it affects some queries or so. 
Otherwise, it's a shame the featured post were so short lived  I liked the idea.


----------



## xtheman (Oct 18, 2016)

It is going at a decent speed but at times still takes forever. 
I liked featured post because it made me look trustable. (4 featured) But if it lags the site i would prefer not to have them.


----------



## migles (Oct 18, 2016)

Costello said:


> same for me
> 
> @Bladexdsl what do you think? are you still having trouble


it has gotten much better now!



ComeTurismO said:


> Usually when you click 'Post Reply' once and the loading symbol eventually vanishes (but then your post doesn't show posted) it's probably posted. Just refresh the page and it should be there. If you're scared, just copy the text and paste it in the refreshed page.


i thought the refreshing while it's loading made the double posts...


----------



## 03bgood (Oct 10, 2016)

Okay, for the past 3-4 days, I have ran into so stupid server issues and it just caused me to triple post. Somebody needs to fix this crap ASAP!


----------



## Chary (Oct 18, 2016)

Woah, everything is much faster now


----------



## xtheman (Oct 18, 2016)

Chary said:


> Woah, everything is much faster now


You're right! It took less then a second to like that post!


----------



## WiiUBricker (Oct 18, 2016)

It seems during maintenance the permissions for uploading attachments were revoked.


----------



## smileyhead (Oct 18, 2016)

I hope Featured Posts can be fixed, though. I really liked the idea.

Except all the arseholes who featured their own posts for no other reason than just to increase their counter.


----------



## Costello (Oct 19, 2016)

WiiUBricker said:


> It seems during maintenance the permissions for uploading attachments were revoked.


I'll have to ask @tj_cool to look into it  

well, anyhow, it seems like the problem was indeed the strain caused by the Featured Posts add-on.
it has been temporarily disabled, we will have to work on it a lot before we can re-enable it.
as it turns out the add-on wasn't entirely coded by us (we took an existing add-on and modified it) we will have to review the original addon queries


----------

